# Ureaplasma urealyticum and Mycoplasma hominis - any experience?



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with having Ureaplasma urealyticum and Mycoplasma hominis?  They showed up on my results from a vaginal swab.    I was told to take 3.5 weeks of antibiotics by one doctor but another said they weren't sure I needed to.  I can't start the course until I know I'm not pregnant but I'm trying every month so it's a bit tricky.  Do I need to take a month off?  I'm 40 so want to get on with things.  Thanks


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I did Serum clinic’s hidden infections test and ureaplasma was one of the things that cropped up, so I took the antibiotics advised. I’m sure there are other threads on this forum about this. It was a year or 2 prior to my successful transfer this time, but I wanted to tick off as many things as I could, so I followed the protocol. I also looked into probiotics and have been taking plenty of those since & especially during my pregnancy. Personally I don’t think 1 month off would make any difference. Good luck! X


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks StrawberrySundae - did the course of antibiotics run for 14 days or for 3.5 weeks?  Thanks


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry I can’t remember now, but I’m sure it was at least 3 weeks


----------

